# 2019 Vectric User Group Meeting



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Vectric has chosen to hold the 2019 User Group Meeting in Denver CO.

Might start thinking about signing up early because there are a lot of new users out there and the numbers just keep growing. I think they should start holding 2 meetings a year, spring and fall. ( one of those should always be held in Dallas, Texas:grin.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, I may try to make it. Downhill for me. A lot more pleasant than Chicago.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gonna go Mike??


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Gonna go Mike??


I'm going to have to see how the next 3 for 4 mounts go before I can decide. I need to get rid of a couple of vehicles and some of my extra tools.
I'm still a little worried about my wife's health. She has been doing good but this cold weather is getting to her somewhat. 

Just need to see how things go.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Got signed up for the Denver Vectric USGM tonight. We are arriving on Thursday and staying at Hilton Thurs and Friday nights (they do NOT have any rooms at the advertised 189/night after Friday). Will be visiting relatives in the Denver area later. Seems like a long ways off to be worrying about reservations, but wanted to make sure that I got in this year.

Pretty excited to be able to meet face to face some of the people I have been talking with for some time now through the forums.

Who else is going to be there??


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm signed up. May have to alter flight and hotel plans now after talking to Dave. Probably should get on that pretty quick.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I have also signed up. No hotel for me. Will probably stay with my son (who bought my old house about 45 min from Denver). Moved a little farther up into mountains and building a house. Should have house and new shop done by then. 

I know lots of CNCer’s in the Denver area, we have a pretty big CNC group - Colorado CNC User Group with over 100 members from 14 states! I know many from that group will be there as well.

Looking forward to meeting all of you who can come to beautiful Colorado!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I know Doug P. Have been to his shop, nice place too. He had some influence on me getting started.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Do they ever hold these on the eastern side of the Country? I live one western Pa and I'm new to CNC & Vectric Aspire & would love to attend one of these if it's close enough th as t I could afford it.


Thank you
Gary


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Every year it's a different city. Las Vegas has been the most popular. Been there a couple of times. Was Chicago last year. Not a lot of happy people --- expensive.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Do they ever hold these on the eastern side of the Country? I live one western Pa and I'm new to CNC & Vectric Aspire & would love to attend one of these if it's close enough th as t I could afford it.

Ok I understand having it in different locations I just wasn't sure if there was a set rotation of different cities. Id think they would get more people if they bounced around from North East, South East, Mid West, Central, Noth West & South West so every 7 shows would be closer to some of their customers. I'm sure they know their customer base, I was just hoping to get one close I know the Sign industry Associations have had shows in Baltimore MD, Atlantic City & Columbus OH but these are large Associations and the last one we attended have a few hundred thousand people attend through out the 4 - 5 day show.

Thank you
Gary


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I've talked to them about possibly holding 2 or even 3 a year here in the USA at different parts of the country. They say they are not sure if there would be enough interest to have 2 meetings and that it does take a lot of time to put them together. At the rate people are buying these small CNC machines I think they would not have any problem filling each meeting.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay John you can stop asking, I went ahead and signed up because I don't really see anything changing for me very quickly but I do know if I don't get a space now they will be all gone. 

I probably need to leave tomorrow .... it's a long walk from here.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yay!! Reserve a room early too. There's a demand for them that time of the year. Start heading towards Kansas - Jay will swing by and pick you up.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Look forward to meeting you folks in person!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Look forward to meeting you folks in person!


Me too! Almost more so than the meeting itself.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Since I've never been to one of these I'm not sure what all is involved & what they provide but I think they could have the same "training program" each year then change up lectures / training the next year. 

So once they get the training put together for the first show they could hold additional shows with a few phone calls. I used to hold a training meet for Gerber Edge users and while attendance was only around 20 - 25 people the leg work to set it up was minimal. 

Gary


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gary,

What these basically are is to explain and demonstrate the features of Vectric software and introduce the next upgraded version and what it'll do. This is some powerful stuff in the right hands. I probably don't use Aspire 3-5% of it's capabilities, probably less.

Plus, they are now having different CNC, laser, and related vendors coming in now, too with there latest offerings. You get to meet the people that design and make the program, pick their brains, and get involved. People bring in different projects for display that they've made. Some of them are amazing. Todd Bailey from Design and Make is there too.

Like the others have said, the best part is meeting and mingling with a lot of people that we have contact with during the rest of the year - from several different forums and groups. Plus a brew or two is consumed along with a lot of food that isn't considered "healthy".

Faces are put to names and many friendships have been formed at these events.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

they keep scheduling this on my anniversary...…. which just means …….. Wifey gets a quiet weekend alone..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You bring Wifey with you. Mini getaway for her while you have a little fun and learn a thing or two. Spouses usually get along pretty good at these, even though wood workers are a pretty rowdy group. Win Win!!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> You bring Wifey with you. Mini getaway for her while you have a little fun and learn a thing or two. Spouses usually get along pretty good at these, even though wood workers are a pretty rowdy group. Win Win!!!


See you in Denver..


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

The next Vectric User Group meet is simple, just go to Scotts place


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

It sounds a lot like our event we held for 10 years until the website had a catastrophic crash & the IP didnt have the site & forum backed up like I was paying for.

Sounds fun hopefully I'll get to attend some of these in the future


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> The next Vectric User Group meet is simple, just go to Scotts place


Sounds like a plan to me. Hold it during hunting and/or fishing season. That way we should be able to get a "close up" of some of the models he uses (minus the blood) and make sure he's got it right.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Hold it during hunting and/or fishing season.


Isn't it always hunting or fishing season in Alaska? Count me in too!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Isn't it always hunting or fishing season in Alaska? Count me in too!


Water is a little Stiff right now..


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm in! See you all in the Mile High (literally on more than one account) city!

Jay


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

If you’re coming to Denver bring a coat, looking to be a bit chilly on Thursday.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

How much snow you expecting??? I've heard anywhere from 1 to 12 inches.

Make sure you look us up. You'll probably find Mark, Scott, Dave, Jay, and me all together.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Last night on a Fargo, ND station, they said that a city 90 miles to the west of me (Grand Forks, ND) could get up to 30" and 50 mph winds. 

This morning they are backing off on that some. Mainly rain and a few snow showers predicted here in Bemidji, MN. Hope that stays true. my wife says I should get the boat lift and dock out of the lake, just in case. 

Guess I better get on it. See you all in Denver!

Here is a shot out my window this morning.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> How much snow you expecting??? I've heard anywhere from 1 to 12 inches.
> 
> Make sure you look us up. You'll probably find Mark, Scott, Dave, Jay, and me all together.


Any snow that falls will immediately melt, ground will be warm (note today is 80° and sunny as it has been for a while). I think the heavier snow is farther north and at higher altitudes. I am about 2 hours south , just west of Pike’s Peak at 8800’ and we are only expecting 1-3” here. Radio is saying 1” in Denver, but will definitely be very cold and windy. 

Look forward to meeting many of you. If any of you are coming in early enough and are interested, Legacy is having an event at my friends shop in Monument on Thursday 12-6. Warning, Monument is notorious for road issues with snow - it is the highest point between Denver and Colorado Springs and I25 is under construction in the area.

Richard


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Here is a shot out my window this morning.


I'm jealous!!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Well I made it to the hotel. Sounds like Mark and HJ got delayed. Waiting in getting our room. 
Anybody else here?


----------

